# Golden Oriole



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

She was the second of 2 built by Govan Shipbuilders in 1973/74 for the World Wide Group of Hong Kong.Sister was GOLDEN ANNE.
I took this of ORIOLE as she came out of the Firth of Clyde Drydock to go on trials.
The second photo shows her launch in August 1973.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

HI
GOLDEN ORIOLE (CARDIFF TYPE)is now the cement carrier GLORY MOON
under philippines flag of BELDEN SHIPMANAGEMENT.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

tanker said:


> HI
> GOLDEN ORIOLE (CARDIFF TYPE)is now the cement carrier GLORY MOON
> under philippines flag of BELDEN SHIPMANAGEMENT.


Forgot about that-have seen a picture of her as GLORY MOON.


----------

